# Do any kinda-thin, slightly chubby girls like chubby-medium fat guys?



## chubbynhateit (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a question and if any girls on here (<30 age) can tell me if they think chubby guys are attractive i would really apreciate the opinions. I am currently 20 yrs old, 182 lbs, 6'0 and I really wish I could get 20 lbs off or so. I have a hard time getting dates and going out with friends that are all thin and muscular really bothers me. I havent had a good date since i was 15 or 16, i cant even remember. I have gotten laid a lot, but i am always trashed and therefore dont care what i look like. thats the only way i can do it.

I was on here a while ago and saw a girl that was really good looking that was with a big guy. That always struck me as odd because usually skinny good looking women like guys likewise. :shocked: 

Anyway thanks


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 3, 2007)

chubbynhateit said:


> Do any kinda-thin, slightly chubby girls like chubby-medium fat guys?



I asked every single one of them for you and they all said 'Yes'. They cant go out on a date with you though as they're all washing their hair that night. Sorry. 

Tracey xx


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking for "kinda thin" women on Dimensions is probably a waste of time. The few who are on here are either FFAs or here because they feel fat acceptance is an important political issue.

Tips:

1) When trying to get date on Dimensions, don't imply thin = good-looking.

2) A fat acceptance site is not a place to hate being chubby.

3) Being okay with being "chubby" comes from within, not from FFAs reassuring you you're a hottie.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 3, 2007)

Even if I'm not the type of person you're asking to respond, I'm gonna post anyway. 

The first thing that strikes me is that at 6 feet tall and 182 pounds, you're not chubby, and you're certainly not fat. But what _I_ think matters little - it's what you think about yourself that really counts. 

The way you describe yourself, the name you chose, your experiences with your friends and with dates... from all of that, you give the impression that you don't like yourself much - and you think it's because of your size. 

It's not.

To answer your question, yes... there are women that like chubby guys. There are women that like very large guys. But assuming that you need one of *those* women... that's not going to fix your life. Having someone else love you when you don't love yourself is a recipe for relationship disaster and it doesn't necessarily change or improve your problems. 

It's good that you're looking for answers, I'm just not sure the answers you need are here. But - I do encourage you to stay and participate.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah dude you're on the wrong board, period. there are a ton of way way overly nice people around here, so you WILL get a lot of 'welcome! here's hoping we can change your mind!' posts, but rest assured: wrong board. 
you're not even that chubby and you're clearly trippin about it, which aside from being completely senseless to bring to a SIZE ACCEPTANCE forum, is a really...feminine characteristic, and as such is going to turn a lot of women off. trust me on this. 
hetero girls, for the most part, don't dig on guys who are super preoccupied with their weight, their hair, their clothes, all that. if we wanted more of that, we'd just date another girl. 

also, like TSL said, your biggest blunder here, and why you're getting no minced words from me, is that you came to DIMENSIONS, THE FOREMOST WEBSITE FOR APPRECIATION OF THE FAT FEMALE BODY, and basically straight up equated being pretty with being thin. wtf were you thinking, seriously?
that's actually a rhetorical question, as i don't really care what you were thinking.


----------



## pattycake (Jun 3, 2007)

chubbynhateit said:


> I have a question and if any girls on here (<30 age) can tell me if they think chubby guys are attractive i would really apreciate the opinions. I am currently 20 yrs old, 182 lbs, 6'0 and I really wish I could get 20 lbs off or so. I have a hard time getting dates and going out with friends that are all thin and muscular really bothers me. I havent had a good date since i was 15 or 16, i cant even remember. I have gotten laid a lot, but i am always trashed and therefore dont care what i look like. thats the only way i can do it.
> 
> I was on here a while ago and saw a girl that was really good looking that was with a big guy. That always struck me as odd because usually skinny good looking women like guys likewise. :shocked:
> 
> Anyway thanks



If I were you (and provided you're not some kind of troll), I'd head over to the BHM/FFA board. There are FFAs (girls who are attracted to fat guys) of all sizes (all gorgeous!) who like our men with meat on 'em.
However, if you really don't like your size, maybe you should think about dropping the 20 lbs (slowly and sensibly). You seem to be only looking for a 'chubby' girl because you think, at your size you don't 'deserve' anything 'better' (read 'skinny'). 
Low self-esteem isn't a crime and believe me, most women of all sizes will have had some self esteem issues of their own at some point or other, but having someone find you attractive (or even 'tolerable') won't fix the self loathing you express. It's nice if someone thinks you're hot, but it won't automatically change your own mind about your chub. That has to come from yourself, with time.
A Big Handsome Man is a man who carries his weight with a little bit of pride and is comfortable in his body, accepting that he is fat and that that doesn't make him a bad or lesser person. Could that be you? Or should you just lose 20 lbs? You need to do what feels right for you and would make you the person you feel you are.
Come over and see us anyway and see what you think but the name 'chubbynhateit' won't cut any ice on any part of Dimensions. If you had a 'chubby' girl, would you hate _her_ chub too? It's not exactly going to have us lining up.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 3, 2007)

pattycake said:


> You seem to be only looking for a 'chubby' girl because you think, at your size you don't 'deserve' anything 'better' (read 'skinny').


yep, this too.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 3, 2007)

All that stuff that Elle Camino said was just what I (and probably 90% of this board) was thinking.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> you're not even that chubby and you're clearly trippin about it, which aside from being completely senseless to bring to a SIZE ACCEPTANCE forum, is a really...feminine characteristic, and as such is going to turn a lot of women off. trust me on this.
> hetero girls, for the most part, don't dig on guys who are super preoccupied with their weight, their hair, their clothes, all that. if we wanted more of that, we'd just date another girl.



I'm not even going to bother stomping the original poster (his boast that he "gets laid a lot" tells me all I need to know), but Elle, I can't let this pass.

Yeah, spending a first date complaining about how much you hate your body is a bad idea, but that's because whiny narcissists are a turn-off no matter what their gender, not because women are the only ones allowed to have body-image issues.

Yes, it's relatively more acceptable for women to be open about their body-image insecurities, but that doesn't mean that men don't have them too, and saying that it's "feminine" to be open about them is reactionary bullshit.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 3, 2007)

eh, i understand why you'd say that and i agree that men are just as likely to have body image issues, but we're talking real life, actual situations, here. you call it reactionary bullshit, i call it acknowledgement of reality. if _you_ knew a guy who kept harping about having to lose 15 pounds, or how he's got nothing to wear or how his skin isn't cooperating, i'm sorry, but is 'masculine' the first word you're going to use to describe him?
i'm NOT saying that being aware of how you look is faggy. i'm saying that being _outwardly preoccupied_ with it is not a terribly great idea if you're a hetero guy looking to attract your average* ladytype. 
them's the breaks. 













*that being said, there are exeptions to every rule. i'm sure there are one or two girls out there who dig guys like that. i mean i'm pretty sure ryan seacrest gets laid, so.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

This may be real obvious to you now, dude, but you just annoyed a posse full of badass women. And they are bicoastal, so I'd go ahead and quit before you either A) further humiliate yourself or B) actually go and piss one of them off enough that she convinces the other two that they need to hunt you down and make matching shoes and belts out of your not-that-substantial ass.

And if you make one more post about being a lard ass at 6' 182 lbs I might just hunt your ass down and make fucking saddlebags out of your hide. 

Oh....and welcome to the board.

Bob



LoveBHMS said:


> All that stuff that Elle Camino said was just what I (and probably 90% of this board) was thinking.





elle camino said:


> yeah dude you're on the wrong board, period. there are a ton of way way overly nice people around here, so you WILL get a lot of 'welcome! here's hoping we can change your mind!' posts, but rest assured: wrong board.
> you're not even that chubby and you're clearly trippin about it, which aside from being completely senseless to bring to a SIZE ACCEPTANCE forum, is a really...feminine characteristic, and as such is going to turn a lot of women off. trust me on this.
> hetero girls, for the most part, don't dig on guys who are super preoccupied with their weight, their hair, their clothes, all that. if we wanted more of that, we'd just date another girl.
> 
> ...





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Looking for "kinda thin" women on Dimensions is probably a waste of time. The few who are on here are either FFAs or here because they feel fat acceptance is an important political issue.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> ...


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 3, 2007)

chubbynhateit said:


> Do any kinda-thin, slightly chubby girls like chubby-medium fat guys?





BeaBea said:


> I asked every single one of them for you and they all said 'Yes'. They cant go out on a date with you though as they're all washing their hair that night. Sorry.
> 
> Tracey xx



Sorry, looks like I got confused. The kinda-thin, slightly chubby girls just called and said actually they wouldn't date you, it was the kinda-chubby, slightly thin girls who said yes. But then they thought about it and decided that they dont want chubby-medium fat guys, they want chubby-fat medium guys. So it looks like you're still on your own on date night. Sorry. 

Tracey xx


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> eh, i understand why you'd say that and i agree that men are just as likely to have body image issues, but we're talking real life, actual situations, here. if you knew a guy who kept harping about having to lose 15 pounds, or how he's got nothing to wear or how his skin isn't cooperating, i'm sorry, but is 'masculine' the first word you're going to use to describe him?
> i'm NOT saying that being aware of how you look is faggy. i'm saying that being _outwardly preoccupied_ with it is not a terribly great idea if you're a hetero guy looking to attract your average* ladytype.
> them's the breaks.



Fair enough, although I still think that has as much to do with self-absorption being a turn-off as it does with gender roles. Yeah, women don't want a guy to be obsessing nonstop over his appearance, but they still want him to take care of himself, dress himself nicely, etc. 

Right? Tell me if not, 'cause I'd love to be able to quit doing all this boring showering and laundry. (j/k !)

ETA: I stand by my original post, though, and I'd add that just because something's "true in the real world" at this point in history doesn't mean it's right. If a guy said "gender equality is fine in theory, but in everyday life, most hetero guys don't want their girlfriends to be more assertive than they are" you'd be the first to kick his ass, and with good reason; I feel the same way about guys being allowed to be emotionally open.



> *that being said, there are exeptions to every rule. i'm sure there are one or two girls out there who dig guys like that. i mean i'm pretty sure ryan seacrest gets laid, so.



Heh! I wonder if this is partly a regional thing? There are probably a lot of lumberjack type guys up in your neck of the woods, but here in NY, just about everyone is fashion-conscious -- not just the stereotypical white-collar "metrosexuals", but a lot of younger blue-collar guys too, who like to rock the gelled-up, blinged-out Armani Exchange look when they're out on the town. They may not talk about it as much as girls do, but they obviously put a lot of work into their outfits.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> you're clearly trippin about it, which is a really...feminine characteristic, and as such is going to turn a lot of women off. trust me on this.
> wtf were you thinking, seriously?
> that's actually a rhetorical question, as i don't really care what you were thinking.





TCUBOB said:


> but you just annoyed a posse full of badass women. go ahead and quit before you further humiliate yourself
> they need to hunt you down and make matching shoes and belts out of your not-that-substantial ass.
> 
> And if you make one more post about being a lard ass at 6' 182 lbs I might just hunt your ass down and make fucking saddlebags out of your hide.
> ...


Do we have to be _this _mean to this guy? I'm usually the first to hop on someone if they're being idjits, but the OP struck me as someone just mired in his own self-doubt/hatred mess, and certainly NOT someone who came here intending to insult anyone. 

I think piling on with the quotes above was over the top. I'm actually quite surprised at yours, Bob - have you never had issues with your weight? Did you receive the same harsh, nasty response when _you _first publically talked about a sensitive topic that was so personal? Maybe you did, and it didn't bother you. You must be quite strong. Good on you, then. 

Eh, maybe I'm wrong - but the OP sounds like a young person in trouble, and looking here for some help. I'd like to think we could actually respond kindly if it ever happens again. When I see someone here with the name Chubbynhateit, my first reaction is to feel sad... not to give them the finger. 

But, ya know. YMMV, so have at it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sadly, I'm a kinda-round, slightly fat girl who likes chubby-medium, skinnyish-thin, slightly fat guys. I might consider a kinda-thick, mostly medium-thin guy but they are so hard to find.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 3, 2007)

Samantha, 
You are obviously a far nicer person that I am. I'm afraid the post just sort of screamed 'troll' at me and so I've been poking fun at it. 
If this is a genuine post then I apologise unreservedly, but I'm afraid I do still have my doubts. It would be nice if you were right though, so I'll try to hold my cynicism in check and hope we get a genuine reponse from the OP.
Tracey xx


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

Nick, I've been to her neck of the woods, and even some of the women are lumberjack types. You should check out Eugene, OR. There are more than a few women there who give the phrase "enchanted forest" a bad name, or so I've heard.

Ah, but I'm being mean and heartless to our NW bretheren. Plus, you can find that same standard in upstate NY.

And yeah, women want a guy who dresses sorta nice, but they want him to have obvious flaws and such so that they can have something that they need to fix, I think. And never be prettier than the girl you're dating. That drives most women insane. Also on that list:

Never call hairspray, gel, dep, lard or whatever you're greasing your hair with "product." That's just douchbaggery of the first degree.

Never have more pairs of shoes than the woman you're dating. Cowboy boots, cleats for different sports, work boots and hip waders/rubber boots do not count against your total as they are actually useful and you can tell them apart, unlike the 37 pairs of black shoes that she has that all look alike to most men but are actually differentiated by the size/diameter of the strap/heel/toe/etc.

Unless she's colorblind, let her pick your ties. I've found my best ties to be those picked for me by women. Also, it gives them a sense of control that they relish. It's an easy surrender.

I'm sure that there are more, but those come first to mind.




SlackerFA said:


> Fair enough, although I still think that has as much to do with self-absorption being a turn-off as it does with gender roles. Yeah, women don't want a guy to be obsessing nonstop over his appearance, but they still want him to take care of himself, dress himself nicely, etc.
> 
> Right? Tell me if not, 'cause I'd love to be able to quit doing all this boring showering and laundry. (j/k !)
> 
> Heh! I wonder if this is partly a regional thing? There are probably a lot of lumberjack type guys up in your neck of the woods, but here in NY, just about everyone is fashion-conscious -- not just the stereotypical white-collar "metrosexuals", but a lot of younger blue-collar guys too, who like to rock the gelled-up, blinged-out Armani Exchange look when they're out on the town. They may not talk about it as much as girls do, but they obviously put a lot of work into their outfits.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 3, 2007)

HOW did I let that one get away?


----------



## elle camino (Jun 3, 2007)

ok guys, i live in a major metropolitan area! sheesh! there are craptons of metrosexual dudes around here, adjusting their frosted fauxhawks and fretting about how they look in their armani exchange mock turtlenecks. i just ignore them when i can, and chuckle heartily at them when i can't. 
and for the record: lumberjacks = yesplease.



and sam, i respect your approach towards the OP, but i hope you also understand why i don't take the same tone, personally. to me, this guy said several things which were incredibly insulting to fat women, on a messageboard where i go to escape that kind of BS. i don't take a tolerant, therapist-type shine to people like that, period. if you want to be more comfortable with yourself, the first step is NOT to insult others.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 3, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Samantha,
> You are obviously a far nicer person that I am. I'm afraid the post just sort of screamed 'troll' at me and so I've been poking fun at it.
> If this is a genuine post then I apologise unreservedly, but I'm afraid I do still have my doubts. It would be nice if you were right though, so I'll try to hold my cynicism in check and hope we get a genuine reponse from the OP.
> Tracey xx



Oh please, I'm not nicer than _anyone_, Tracey, lol. 

And you're probably right about it being a troll, but I felt if there's even a small chance it's a real person with those issues - they deserved some of the help they asked for. 

I mean, c'mon, how many of us have been in a place where weight and dating issues collided to make us feel insecure? _That's_ why I answered sincerely.

And elle - I understand what he said was insulting. But when it comes from a place of ignorance and bumbling, it doesn't upset me. If he had said it with full understanding, and meant it as an insult, I'd be right there with you, giving him what-for. I could be wrong.... but I just don't see that it's what this guy is doing.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2007)

BeaBea, I think it's a genuine post. I just think that he didn't think about what he was saying -- on a size acceptance site, HELLO??? -- before he said it. What he said was insulting to all of the members of this community, including thin pretty women who choose to date BHM's. Basically he's saying that fat people should stick with their own kind and that it's weird for a thin person (in his mind that equates pretty) to date a fat person (in his mind un-pretty).

The whole thing stinks, and unfortunately this kind of attitude isn't at all unusual -- at any age, but particularly in young men. We're all products of our culture and the fact that he drinks and gets laid a lot isn't at all surprising for someone who is 20 years old. It's the rare bird -- and how lucky for us that we have some of them here -- who is really insightful and thinks beyond the end of his dick at that age; as far as young women are concerned, from what I notice at the mall, they're not a whole lot better. 

That's why I enjoy so much when our young folks post with such thought and insight. Gives me hope for our species.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

Samantha......I dunno.

You're certainly right that I did just step on this guy's throat and he may not deserve it. For that, I am willing to apologize to Chubbynhateit because I probably shouldn't go off half-cocked at people just because I'm pissed off and in a weird place.

However, the tone of his post...well, let me pick it apart and tell you why it might have triggered me, even if I was over the line:

*Do any kinda-thin, slightly chubby girls like chubby-medium fat guys? *

-Both TSL and Elle pointed out that cruisin' for kinda-thin girls on the Dims board is like looking for fat-free cooking in a Southern truck stop. You're not going to find much of it, and people are gonna look at you awful funny when you ask for arugala with fat-free raspberry vinegarette with a side of polenta and unsweetened hot tea.

*I have a hard time getting dates........I havent had a good date since i was 15 or 16, i cant even remember. I have gotten laid a lot, but i am always trashed and therefore dont care what i look like. thats the only way i can do it.*
I have to get drunk to get laid because I'm so disgusted with myself. Oh, but I get laid all the time. I have a hard time getting dates, but I get dates all the time except that they aren't good dates. And so on. This whole paragraph is a massive contradiction, and maybe it's because he's vulnerable and confused but that's not how it comes off to me. I read it as sorta snide and insulting and as written by someone who's jacking around with the people here with the goal of....well, I don't know what. But I could be wrong.

*I was on here a while ago and saw a girl that was really good looking that was with a big guy. That always struck me as odd because usually skinny good looking women like guys likewise.*

I just happen to find this statement downright insulting to me, personally, because I've dated women who were slender and attractive and he's basically saying that they are either freaks or have something wrong with them or something because they were going out with me. He also AGAIN equates "good looking women" with being "skinny," and implies that guys who aren't skinny aren't good looking either. 

Plus, how many times do you see the skinny girl with the fat guy? I see it all the time, though I confess I used to wonder about it A LOT. So maybe I rushed to judgment a little there. 

Now, he may have some hangups, Lord knows we all do, and I've got more than a few, and he may be self-loathing, and I've got a ticket for that bus as well, and he may not be stating it in the most politic way, which I know I do at least once a day, but that part just seemed to strike a nerve with me. If he'd poked around a bit before posting, he probably would/could/should have figured that maybe going that way wasn't the smartest road to take, not that I'm on the Big Brain Highway all the time by any stretch of the imagination.

So my point, as always, is that I have no point, I may or may not be an idiot, and thus I'm either a first class jerk or ahead of the curve. Or both.



SamanthaNY said:


> Do we have to be _this _mean to this guy? I'm usually the first to hop on someone if they're being idjits, but the OP struck me as someone just mired in his own self-doubt/hatred mess, and certainly NOT someone who came here intending to insult anyone.
> 
> I think piling on with the quotes above was over the top. I'm actually quite surprised at yours, Bob - have you never had issues with your weight? Did you receive the same harsh, nasty response when _you _first publically talked about a sensitive topic that was so personal? Maybe you did, and it didn't bother you. You must be quite strong. Good on you, then.
> 
> ...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 3, 2007)

Yup, he clearly has screwed up ideas of beauty and size. But ya know... so did *I* when I first came to Dim. I bought what my family and society told me was right/wrong, beautiful/ugly. Why wouldn't I? I didn't know any different, and never dared to even imagine that there was anything different to feel about fat people. Most of the "other" world doesn't either. That's where this guy comes from. From bias, yes - but based on ignorance. 

I had to be taught differently. I learned that _here_. 

And no, it's not our job to teach.... but wouldn't it be nice if others learned it here too.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah but girl, you can learn from this community without being downright insulting to it's members.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah but girl, you can learn from this community without being downright insulting to it's members.



True, and he's not going to learn until he's taught.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob - the way I read his post - the OP isn't here looking for girls. He's here looking for reassurance that some woman, somewhere, might like guys like _him_. The post is all about him, and his insecurities with his appearance as it relates to women. He's been taught, like I was, that only thin=beautiful/disireable. He's not trying to pick anyone up - he's telling us about how he saw one hot girl with a big guy... and he's wondering if that could ever possibly happen for him. He doesn't understand how that's not wrong - but still... he's here, asking. 

I see the post as all about himself, and his insecurities. Not about his dick. He's made a foray to a size acceptance site because maybe he's wondering if the information he's had as gospel for 20 years might possibly be wrong. That's why he sounds insulting - because it's what's he's been taught. 

But at this point I'm spending way too much time reading into and trying to defend a point of view that only I see. He's apparently not coming back, so *shrug*, I'm not gonna bother anymore. 

So yeah - back to skewering him. I'm sure you guys are right, and I'm just feeling mushy or nostalgic or something.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I see the post as all about himself, and his insecurities. Not about his dick.



FWIW, that comment was removed from Bob's post. It was a personal attack and is not allowed.


----------



## Esme (Jun 3, 2007)

To me it sounds like an order for deli meat... kinda-thin, but not too fat.... 

Seems sad to me if the only requirement for a date/partner/whatever is a certain physical image. What are you going to talk about when you're not being physical?

Or I could just want a sandwich.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

Um, I'm confused....I don't think I quoted her post that had that comment....I think I quoted an earlier one. Or did I quote that one? Or did I do something wrong? 



AnnMarie said:


> FWIW, that comment was removed from Bob's post. It was a personal attack and is not allowed.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

A sandwich WOULD be good right now. Maybe turkey....or roast beef. With cheese, some mayo, fresh tomatoes, in the toaster oven.....damn you, you sandwich-flaunting woman!!!!!!!! 



Esme said:


> To me it sounds like an order for deli meat... kinda-thin, but not too fat....
> 
> Seems sad to me if the only requirement for a date/partner/whatever is a certain physical image. What are you going to talk about when you're not being physical?
> 
> Or I could just want a sandwich.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Um, I'm confused....I don't think I quoted her post that had that comment....I think I quoted an earlier one. Or did I quote that one? Or did I do something wrong?



A comment you made, in your original post, was removed (there is a moderation/edit note at the bottom of the post) as it was a personal attack and against the rules.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

Ahhh....my apologies.

I also got confused because you were quoting Sam's post replying to my post and well.....I get confused easily.



AnnMarie said:


> A comment you made, in your original post, was removed (there is a moderation/edit note at the bottom of the post) as it was a personal attack and against the rules.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2007)

Esme said:


> To me it sounds like an order for deli meat... kinda-thin, but not too fat....
> 
> Seems sad to me if the only requirement for a date/partner/whatever is a certain physical image. What are you going to talk about when you're not being physical?
> 
> Or I could just want a sandwich.



It's sad- but to some degree true- we all have a certain physical image in a partner that we find attractive. It's kind of like the physical image opens the door-but other factors (personality/common interest/etc.) seals the deal.


My comment to the OP 

To join a size acceptance board and have a nick like *chubbynhateit* just reeks of *self-loathing *and will certianly create comments and questions from Dimmers.

For example... "Chubby and Hateing How?"


----------



## Esme (Jun 3, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> It's sad- but to some degree true- we all have a certain physical image in a partner that we find attractive. It's kind of like the physical image opens the door-but other factors (personality/common interest/etc.) seals the deal.



Oh, I realize that we all have a certain physical image that appeals. My point, that I tried to make in a light-hearted way, is: if the only thing you put on your radar is the physical, then it's quite possible that it will be the _only_ thing that you connect to, and while it's great to find your physical ideal, if there's nothing else to go with it, you can still wind up pretty darn lonely.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 3, 2007)

...because we have a few zillion guys about his size over there asking everyone if they are considered fat! I used to think that it was inane, but I have begun to realize that even men who would be considered "average" size are frantic about their weight these days...men have joined the national "am I fat?" club...and a lot of them will probably wind up anorechic as a result. I think the bit about skinny women is very appropriate to the BHM/FFA board, since a fair number of the women there are not fat. It is very common for new posters to post to the BHM board when they should be on one of the other boards and I am thinking that this was a case in reverse. He might not have immediately realized what "BHM" actually stands for.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 3, 2007)

Guys! HELLOOO! Chubbynhateit is a troll. It's so not a genuine post. I agree with SlackerFA. His "getting laid" comment makes it crystal clear, even if I had any doubt from the general tone of the post. Looking for thinnish-chubbyish-whatever women on Dims  Oh puhleeze!


----------



## chubbynhateit (Jun 3, 2007)

Ladies and gentleman, first of all I am sorry if I have offended anyone here. I have horrible grammar for my age (barely passed english and lit/comp classes in high school and college). But let me explain something here. I do not "hate" fat people or anything, and the way I worded my original post messed people up here.

SamanthaNY is absolutely correct with what she has said. She is a mind reader. I never understood how people could do that in person, let alone from text on an internet forum. She is right in the fact that I have been taught certain things my entire life like that, whether it be from family or friends. All of my friends have drop-dead gorgeous g/fs (the ones who do have girls anyway), and I am the only one that hasn't had shit in the past few years. I was considering asking out a girl that was equal to me, but I did not because I feared my friends would not hang out with me anymore and my parents would make fun of me. I have liked certain women that were not "white" so to speak, and were not completely "black" either, but I ran away because of what my parents would say. I still live with them. If I had my own place it would be different.

I do not think with my cock. I have grown up most of my life being chubby, due to certain medications that I had to take when I was younger, but that is beside the point at this time in my life. Also, even though I am "only" 182 lbs, I am a fat 182. I have to suck my gut in all of the time, everywhere I go to feel comfortable. I have been doing this for the past 5 or 6 years. I can tell you right now, the friends and people that I have known for the past 5 years do NOT know what my real gut looks like, because I hold it in all of the time. For my high school graduation, I would have loved to have had a huge pool party with a ton of friends, but I didn't because I was pretty much the only fat one in the entire school. Everyone else was muscular and thin. 

Nobody needs to know my whole life story here, but I am just saying. I just wanted to know if there was anyone here who thinks that maybe some girls like that. I dont know. I have tried to lose weight but just cannot do it as I love to eat. 

Oh and I am not a troll either. I have respect for other people, big or not. Why would I hate fat people when I consider myself fat? That doesnt make sense. I am just at a loss here and don't know what to do with myself. I have wanted to have a girlfriend for a while but am just not confident enough to ask a girl that I think is good looking out on a date. I know I am not the only one. 

Also, I get a lot of looks by girls all the time when I am driving. I have a really good job, make really good money and I always dress nice and try to clean up well. I drive a yellow 2005 Corvette convertible so that is why a lot of girls look. 

Oh yeah, I havent been to the beach in 5 or 6 years either and I am dying to so I think this will be the year I go and not care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2007)

I am going to reiterate what TSL said here, because I think she said it well, so please pay special attention, as you won't last long here if you ignore particualrly numbers 1 and 2. 

-- Moderator



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Looking for "kinda thin" women on Dimensions is probably a waste of time. The few who are on here are either FFAs or here because they feel fat acceptance is an important political issue.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> ...


----------



## chubbynhateit (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, sorry. I was trying to read all of the replies at once and could not process them all that quickly. It is hard for me to explain certain things, but I will try my best.

I was pissed when i hit post reply and found out i was banned after I had spent 20 minutes typing that out. Thanks for not deleting all of it.

Also I apologize, but I do not understand all of the terms people use here. I found this site by mistake searching on google for something and am probably posting at the completely opposite forum than I should be. I have seen the term BBW before and I always thought it meant Bad Black Women or something. I just now figured out what FFA means, but still do not know others.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2007)

The urban cougar feels scorned by his <30 remark - so much for new meat....errrrrrrrrrr members  :batting:  


But apparently I'm too fat for him anyway so no more bothers :doh:


----------



## lemmink (Jun 4, 2007)

There's always the BHM/FFA boards, yanno. We're down with boys with guts. Especially ones that don't hold 'em in. 

I think there's gotta be a point where you quit caring about this stuff and just do what you want to do. I hope you make it to the beach. & move out of home too, which seems to be a good plan.


----------



## holy crap (Jun 4, 2007)

Obesus said:


> anorechic





lol!


----------



## elle camino (Jun 4, 2007)

hoo boy. here goes nothing. 


chubbynhateit said:


> All of my friends have drop-dead gorgeous g/fs (the ones who do have girls anyway), and I am the only one that hasn't had shit in the past few years. I was considering asking out a girl that was equal to me, but I did not because I feared my friends would not hang out with me anymore and my parents would make fun of me.


ok, you can talk until you're blue in the face about how you suck at grammar and blah blah blah, and that very well may be true, but it's got NOTHING to do with what the real problem is, here. we're not misinterpreting you, dude. you are flat-out stating that you WANT a hot girlfriend, but since you're chubby and you can't lose weight, you're looking to settle for a chubby/fat (READ: NOT HOT) girl. and what WE are saying (well...those of us who are saying it), is that that kind of attitude towards fat women is NOT WHAT DIMENSIONS IS ABOUT. IN FACT IT IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF THE PREVAILING ETHOS AROUND THESE PARTS. CAPICE? CAN'T REALLY GET MUCH MORE CLEAR ON THIS SUBJECT. TAKE. YOUR. CRAPPY ATTITUDE ABOUT FAT WOMEN BEING SOMEHOW LESS THAN ATTRACTIVE. ELSEWHERE. there are a million and one other boards on the internet where fat women are insulted, ignored, and generally considered the bottom of the barrel. go post there if that's what you're on about. 




chubbynhateit said:


> I have liked certain women that were not "white" so to speak, and were not completely "black" either, but I ran away because of what my parents would say. I still live with them. If I had my own place it would be different.


ok number one, get a spine. number two: didn't you say you have a good job and make good money and drive a flashy expensive car? aaaannndddd...you still live with your parents? 
it's got nothing to do with my overall point, but still. 
...huh?


chubbynhateit said:


> I have grown up most of my life being chubby, due to certain medications that I had to take when I was younger, but that is beside the point at this time in my life. Also, even though I am "only" 182 lbs, I am a fat 182. I have to suck my gut in all of the time, everywhere I go to feel comfortable. I have been doing this for the past 5 or 6 years. I can tell you right now, the friends and people that I have known for the past 5 years do NOT know what my real gut looks like, because I hold it in all of the time. For my high school graduation, I would have loved to have had a huge pool party with a ton of friends, but I didn't because I was pretty much the only fat one in the entire school. Everyone else was muscular and thin.
> 
> Nobody needs to know my whole life story here


we sure don't, but now that we do: welcome to the boat, duder. for the most part, we're all fat, and for the most part, we all know what it's like to go through spells of self loathing. which brings me to my next quote: 




chubbynhateit said:


> Oh and I am not a troll either. I have respect for other people, big or not. Why would I hate fat people when I consider myself fat? That doesnt make sense.


actually it makes perfect sense. you think fat is unattractive, you consider yourself fat, therefore you consider yourself unattractive. ta daaa. 



chubbynhateit said:


> I am just at a loss here and don't know what to do with myself. I have wanted to have a girlfriend for a while but am just not confident enough to ask a girl that I think is good looking out on a date. I know I am not the only one.


if any of us had a magic bullet that'd make you instantly feel better about yourself and make women fall out of the sky and into your lap, we'd be out making a billion dollars teaching seminars instead of in here dorking out on the internerd. but i'll tell you what's NOT going to work: being a self-loathing chubby guy who still somehow manages to consider himself too good for chubby girls. 

seriously, you came to the right board if you want 2 out of every 3 people to feel sorry for you and coddle you along in the hopes you'll change your mind about hating fat eventually. 
consider me that third person. 
i don't think you've said anything that would warrant my sympathy, which you haven't sandwiched between two things that outright insult me and all the other gorgeous fat women on this board. there is a right way and a wrong way to go about introducing yourself and your problems to a community like dimensions. 
the RIGHT way would be to hang around, lurk the different boards, NOTE THAT THIS IS A SIZE-ACCEPTANCE COMMUNITY WHERE THE FAT FEMALE FORM IS CELEBRATED ALONG WITH WITH THE FAT MALE FORM (as opposed to a place where ugly fat people hang out in the hopes that they'll be picked up by a thin attractive person) and eventually post something along the lines of: 
"hey, i'm a little overweight and i've been feeling like it's the reason why women aren't attracted to me. i get an impression from the discussions around here, particularly on the BHM/FFA board, that there are indeed women who prefer fat men, so i'm just looking for a little confirm/deny action on that, if you please." 
THAT post would have gotten about a dozen pages of shiny happiness and positive responses, rest assured. 
the WRONG way would be to make your very first post essentially: 
"hey, are there any thin, attractive women who find chubby guys attractive? not only am i chubby but i also have possibly the worst self esteem in human history. ladies form a line to my left. anyways, a while ago i saw a skinny good-looking chick on here who was with a big fat guy, and i was amazed! does that really happen??" 
because in one single paragraph, you manage to insult fat women, fat men, and fat admirers. 
and sweetheart, that's the entire population of this board. 

i know what it's like to be fat, i know what it's like to be single, i know what it's like to feel like it's undeniable that those two things aren't directly connected, so i DO hope you find your way out of that before too terribly long. it's a horrible place where nobody deserves to be. but i and just about everyone else here who's gone through that same thing, managed to do so without making other people feel shitty about themselves. so it's in no way unreasonable for us to expect you to do the same.


----------



## pattycake (Jun 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hoo boy. here goes nothing.
> 
> ok, you can talk until you're blue in the face about how you suck at grammar and blah blah blah, and that very well may be true, but it's got NOTHING to do with what the real problem is, here. we're not misinterpreting you, dude. you are flat-out stating that you WANT a hot girlfriend, but since you're chubby and you can't lose weight, you're looking to settle for a chubby/fat (READ: NOT HOT) girl. and what WE are saying (well...those of us who are saying it), is that that kind of attitude towards fat women is NOT WHAT DIMENSIONS IS ABOUT. IN FACT IT IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF THE PREVAILING ETHOS AROUND THESE PARTS. CAPICE? CAN'T REALLY GET MUCH MORE CLEAR ON THIS SUBJECT. TAKE. YOUR. CRAPPY ATTITUDE ABOUT FAT WOMEN BEING SOMEHOW LESS THAN ATTRACTIVE. ELSEWHERE. there are a million and one other boards on the internet where fat women are insulted, ignored, and generally considered the bottom of the barrel. go post there if that's what you're on about.
> 
> ...



^
What she said!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hoo boy. here goes nothing.
> 
> ok, you can talk until you're blue in the face about how you suck at grammar and blah blah blah, and that very well may be true, but it's got NOTHING to do with what the real problem is, here. we're not misinterpreting you, dude. you are flat-out stating that you WANT a hot girlfriend, but since you're chubby and you can't lose weight, you're looking to settle for a chubby/fat (READ: NOT HOT) girl. and what WE are saying (well...those of us who are saying it), is that that kind of attitude towards fat women is NOT WHAT DIMENSIONS IS ABOUT. IN FACT IT IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF THE PREVAILING ETHOS AROUND THESE PARTS. CAPICE? CAN'T REALLY GET MUCH MORE CLEAR ON THIS SUBJECT. TAKE. YOUR. CRAPPY ATTITUDE ABOUT FAT WOMEN BEING SOMEHOW LESS THAN ATTRACTIVE. ELSEWHERE. there are a million and one other boards on the internet where fat women are insulted, ignored, and generally considered the bottom of the barrel. go post there if that's what you're on about.
> .



*applauds and hands over a cookie*

your attitude towards the ugly chubby/fat women is exactly what I come to this board to AVOID I can go anywhere to be considered second even third best, anywhere and be 'dont like the look of yours much' this board is a sweet safe place where we come and are made to feel GOOD about ourselves as we damn well deserve too!

Nobody, even the thinner therefore WAY sexier/cuter/desirable according to you women are going to give you the time of day after the crap you spouted at a place that promotes size acceptance and that beauty can be at any size.

If you are that bugged about being 'chubby' go join a vapid board that promotes diets, tanning and insane work outs until you match your FABBERLOUS car that girls evidently drool over /sarcasm


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jun 4, 2007)

chubbynhateit said:


> All of my friends have drop-dead gorgeous g/fs (the ones who do have girls anyway), and I am the only one that hasn't had shit in the past few years. I was considering asking out a girl that was equal to me, but I did not because I feared my friends would not hang out with me anymore and my parents would make fun of me.



::Shudders::

Referring to obtaining a girlfriend as 'having shit' is not going to help you in the quest to get laid. Don't worry, you'll still get lucky, because there are plenty of desperate women out there (of ALL sizes and levels of 'good looking'). 

You'll just have to end this pity party if you want some ass without the help of liquor.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 4, 2007)

"I was considering asking out a girl that was equal to me, but I did not because I feared my friends would not hang out with me anymore and my parents would make fun of me."

You don't get it, do you? What you just said with that statement is that you think if you dated a "kinda-thin, slightly chubby" girl, your friends and family would look down on you! You really think that! Which means that even though you say you don't look down on fat people, which is just talk, your actions say you are extremely ashamed of them. And since you have such a tragic self-image, where you say you have to be drunk just to deal with your body enough to have sex with someone, you would probably hurt the hell out of any girl who you saw as your "equal" because you would see HER as inferior to the "hot" girls you so desire, and treat her as such.

Do all the girls out there a favor and DON'T DATE. A couple of years ago, when I was precisely your age, I dated a guy who, like you, was very insecure about his body. He thought I was one of the "hot girls" he could never get, but even so, he projected all his self-image issues on ME. If something I wore didn't flatter me, he'd accuse me of "getting fat," and said he would be embarrassed to be seen with me if I wore that. HE, at almost 300 pounds, was telling ME, at half his size, that he would be embarrassed to be seen with me! That wasn't because I actually looked bad, but because HE had self-image issues. 

And THAT is precisely what you would do to any girl you would settle for, since you can't get a smokin' hottie. You're despicable. You see women as a status symbol, which is disgusting. You don't deserve ANY girl with this kind of mindset, regardless of what she looked like. 

You need to come to terms with the fact that it's probably not your body, it's your shitty attitude toward girls that is keeping you from getting a steady girlfriend. Girls can tell this sort of thing; you were surprised at one poster's ability to read your mind. Guess what? It's a girl thing. We can TELL when you have a bad attitude towards women, and we'll get as far away from you as we can. 

So you want a hottie girlfriend? Come to terms with your self-image, and STOP SEEING WOMEN AS A STATUS SYMBOL! You don't date a girl for how she looks walking beside you, you date her for how your personalites click, how well you get along, and how much you're mutually attracted to each other, physically and otherwise. Until you figure this out, DO NOT DATE, because you will do nothing but hurt girls, and damage THEIR self-image when your inability to deal with your issues manifests itself on them.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

*applauds again and hands out another cookie*

very well said Shy writer


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 4, 2007)

*munches grumpily on cookie*

Guess I wasn't very shy that time, eh? Might have to change my nickname...


----------



## Obesus (Jun 4, 2007)

....since I manage a psychiatric clinic where we see patients with this disorder...:bow: "anorexic" would be the layman's version, but "x" doesn't actually work that way in English....



holy crap said:


> lol!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 4, 2007)

chubbynhateit said:


> SamanthaNY is absolutely correct with what she has said. She is a mind reader. I never understood how people could do that in person, let alone from text on an internet forum. She is right in the fact that I have been taught certain things my entire life like that, whether it be from family or friends.



If she's a mind reader, I'd say she'll catch on when her ass is being kissed so someone can continue pulling bullshit.



> All of my friends have drop-dead gorgeous g/fs (the ones who do have girls anyway), and I am the only one that hasn't had shit in the past few years.



Maybe it's your attitude.



> I was considering asking out a girl that was equal to me, but I did not because I feared my friends would not hang out with me anymore and my parents would make fun of me.



They hang out with you. And you know what I did to the parent who ceaselessly yelled at me and mocked everything I did? I quit speaking to him.



> I have liked certain women that were not "white" so to speak, and were not completely "black" either, but I ran away because of what my parents would say. I still live with them. If I had my own place it would be different.



Yeah, because if you had your own place, you could just be outright dishonest without fear of getting caught!



> I do not think with my cock. I have grown up most of my life being chubby, due to certain medications that I had to take when I was younger, but that is beside the point at this time in my life. Also, even though I am "only" 182 lbs, I am a fat 182. I have to suck my gut in all of the time, everywhere I go to feel comfortable. I have been doing this for the past 5 or 6 years. I can tell you right now, the friends and people that I have known for the past 5 years do NOT know what my real gut looks like, because I hold it in all of the time. For my high school graduation, I would have loved to have had a huge pool party with a ton of friends, but I didn't because I was pretty much the only fat one in the entire school. Everyone else was muscular and thin.



Buy a corset. Or start working out. Or get over yourself. Everyone in your graduating high school class was not thin and muscular. And so you didn't get a giant pool party with all your friends. Know what I got when I graduated high school? Nothing, because high school was not a major event. (I think my mom took me to dinner, in fairness. Brother called me on the phone.)



> Nobody needs to know my whole life story here, but I am just saying. I just wanted to know if there was anyone here who thinks that maybe some girls like that. I dont know. I have tried to lose weight but just cannot do it as I love to eat.



I suspect I like to eat a lot more than most fat people. Being fat is just like any other trait: Being brunette, blue-eyed, tall, short, blonde, flat-chested, busty. Medical problems may contribute to being fatter, or liking to eat may pile on a few additional lbs., but no one "eats on" an additional 200 lbs., for example, unless they have an eating disorder. Some people are just super-fat anomalies just like 88 lbers with no real health issues. There aren't a lot of bodies who can handle being 400+ lbs., but some just are. 



> Oh and I am not a troll either. I have respect for other people, big or not. Why would I hate fat people when I consider myself fat? That doesnt make sense. I am just at a loss here and don't know what to do with myself. I have wanted to have a girlfriend for a while but am just not confident enough to ask a girl that I think is good looking out on a date. I know I am not the only one.



I think you just accept whatever powers that be in your life tell you reality is. That's no way to live.



> Also, I get a lot of looks by girls all the time when I am driving. I have a really good job, make really good money and I always dress nice and try to clean up well. I drive a yellow 2005 Corvette convertible so that is why a lot of girls look.



Who knows why they stare? Maybe you have a booger hanging out. I could give a rat's ass what my boyfriend drives or how he dresses, so long as he showers. We dress pretty opposite; he's uber conservative in dress and outside of work, I like funky shirts and shoes with little skulls all over them. I couldn't tell you where he buys his jeans, other than it's a store in the mall. I don't care.

I deal with jerks everyday who make 6 or 7 figure incomes. They don't impress me. I am under no illusions that I'm special or unique in that area.



> Oh yeah, I havent been to the beach in 5 or 6 years either and I am dying to so I think this will be the year I go and not care what anyone thinks.



That's a noble goal.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 4, 2007)

Chubby,

You really need major attitude adjustment. Take my advice, go to the following, excellent thread posted by John:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20247

Click on the link he provided and look at the video. Listen to the woman. Apply to your life. Be happier and hopefully much more sensitive to others.


----------



## theRabidWolf (Jun 4, 2007)

I've never understood how physical attractiveness translates DIRECTLY to body weight. I understand admiring larger bodies for their beauty, but isn't that only one factor? For me it's always been in the face, the eyes, the brain, the personality and (for fear of sounding like a greeting card), the soul. 

If that clicks then she's the most attractive girl in the world to me. If she be sixty pounds or six hundred and sixty.

I can just never for the life of me understand the mindset needed to pile on so much much import onto this one factor that you would dismiss a person completely as "unequal" to another. And the fact that you believe you would be outcast and riddiculed for dating a person of size (especially since you seem to be talking about "slightly chubby" here) is quite disturbing.

That being said, chubbynhateit, I doubt you could find any girl willing to degrade herself to being "equal" to you anyway. Because I know what I'm looking for in a relationship is to be "settled for" and ashamed of. Shuh...

Actually that sounded harsher than I wanted it to


----------



## pattycake (Jun 4, 2007)

I was going to blame it on youth, but there are plenty of 20 year olds on here who don't have a shitty attitude (mostly the females, admittedly). You just put me in mind of a certain boy on the main boards who's all, "I love fat chicks, but my friends would give me hell. My friends are kinda jerks, but god I love those guys. They're the greatest. When they're not dissing fat women, they're bedding them as sport. I just kinda roll my eyes about it. I'm dating a skinny chick now, but as soon as I move away to college where no-one knows me, I'll dump her and start dating fat chicks. But what if my parents or friends want to come up and see me? I'm sure my fat girlfriend won't mind me denying even knowing her...."

Will these guys ever grow up and grow a pair?

Seriously, use the money from this great job you've got to join a gym, get a personal trainer or just get liposuction and have done with it!


----------



## elle camino (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah totally.
this guy, that caligula guy: both shining examples of why it sucks to be a single fat woman, conveniently posting right here at dims so we never forget about it, even for a second. 
thanks jerks!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

*nods* my pet rabbit has bigger balls, he is secure enough snuggle with me!!


----------



## skinnygrl (Jun 4, 2007)

wow, such a controversial thread. 
Ok, I am in that "kinda-thin, slighly chubby..under 30" description, but, as everyone else already said, this forum is for size acceptance. I do feel atracted to larger men but not for some chubby guy who is willing to lose some pounds. Be proud. Come on, accept yourself, so others can accept the way you are.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 4, 2007)

ya know...I wasn't going to say anything because I truly have nothing to add...you mr chubbyandhateinit or however you spell your sn, have dug a hole...a big hole...whether you realize it or not.

If you truly are looking for something, hang around her to bolster your self-esteem and realize that there are people who prefer the bigger guys, some of us like the really big guys too. Oh and all of us wimmins, we come in all different sizes too...

So, if you're looking for a way to feel more confident about yourself, please stick around and learn. If not, if you're just here to try to fish for a slightly chubby girl because you think the size you are causes you to only deserve such an inferior specimen (this is how your post comes off) then move along, there's nothing to learn here.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

What she said. I'm not sure I can say it better.

Bob



elle camino said:


> hoo boy. here goes nothing.
> 
> i don't think you've said anything that would warrant my sympathy, which you haven't sandwiched between two things that outright insult me and all the other gorgeous fat women on this board. there is a right way and a wrong way to go about introducing yourself and your problems to a community like dimensions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane (Jun 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> if any of us had a magic bullet that'd make you instantly feel better about yourself and make women fall out of the sky and into your lap, we'd be out making a billion dollars teaching seminars instead of in here dorking out on the internerd.




Strangely enough, this thread makes me think of doing something else with a magic bullet.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

See, Jane, that's what I like about you. I can't tell if this is a masturbation joke or a "I'm taking out Dubya and Uncle Dick with the same damn shot and making Nancy Pelosi president" joke. Also, you could be implying that you'd like to shove the as-seen-on-TV Magic Bullet blender up this guy's ass and set it for "frappe."

That's the beauty of the Democratic mama....she's cleverer like that (and for an Okie....who is not, to my knowledge, from Muskogie).



Jane said:


> Strangely enough, this thread makes me think of doing something else with a magic bullet.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 4, 2007)

I think in years of lurking this is the single most offensive thread i've ever read. 

At best the O.P. has committed the single biggest 'noob' mistake there is going... jumping in head first without even checking if it's wet, never mind deep enough. :doh: 

At worst, it's a troll, and contrary as it is to the ethos of the board, don't feed it :huh: 

There's a real level of immaturity in both attitude and writing. IMHO he just doesn't get what's wrong and no amount of explaining is going to set him to rights. 

Hands off Keyboard. Eyes Wide Open. Stick around, 'chubbynhateit' you might learn something.


...

Where did the girl with the cookies go? :eat2:


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 4, 2007)

Jane said:


> Strangely enough, this thread makes me think of doing something else with a magic bullet.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.



Jane, that's gross. 

And by gross I mean hot.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 5, 2007)

Crumbling said:


> ...
> 
> Where did the girl with the cookies go? :eat2:



one internet cookie for YOU


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 5, 2007)

Pookie said:


> one internet cookie for YOU





:shocked:mmm.... cookie:shocked:


----------



## holy crap (Jun 5, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....since I manage a psychiatric clinic where we see patients with this disorder...:bow: "anorexic" would be the layman's version, but "x" doesn't actually work that way in English....



oh, i thought it was a pun. anorexic + chic = anorechic.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 5, 2007)

Not seen anorechic either, but have seen it written/said as "anorectic."


----------



## butterflyblob (Jun 14, 2007)

I was sympathetic towards the OP up until the point where he said that he didn't ask out a girl who was "equal to him" (fat, I guess? What the hell is "equal" in this sense, anyway?) because he was afraid of what his friends and his parents would say. I'll admit that this is a sore issue for me. As a young, chubby FFA, I've been attracted to many guys who flat out refused to date me because I was too fat. They, it seemed, had a compulsion to compensate for their own perceived shortcomings by dating the "hot" girls the OP is talking about. 

Furthermore, I'm more than a little offended by the implication that women are sexually aroused by cars. Not so much.

I'm 22. This isn't youth. This is immaturity. Big difference. I don't actually think the OP is a troll, because a troll would honestly understand exactly WHY so many of us are upset by his posts. It seems clear to me that the OP doesn't.

And yeah, cookies all around to *elle_camino*, *Blondeegrldd*, *one_shy_writer*, *pattycake* and *TheSadeianLinguist* for calling this guy on his shit before I got here.

</rant>

*sighs* What's with all the negativity on this board lately? I've been on vacation and offline for the past month or so and there seems to have been a definite sea change in my absence.  I'm gonna go off and work on coming up with a positive thread to start...


----------



## chubbynhateit (Dec 2, 2008)

Gained another 15 lbs since I first posted this. Still pissed off. I think i might just get gastric bypass. Fuck it!!


----------



## BeaBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Is it Troll Season again? Gosh doesn't it come round quickly? I've barely got the carpet clean since we had the last one! 

Tracey


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 2, 2008)

I just gotta say, BeaBea, I effin' loved your initial sarcastic responses to the OP. I was totally sitting here audibly laughing. 



And as for anything constructive that I could say... I think everyone already covered it. As a thin FFA... I just don't understand how finding an FFA is going to solve the OP's self-image problems. I mean, it's obviously not. 
If you don't like being fat, and you dislike yourself on account of your weight... someone who loves your size is probably going to subconsciously make you feel worse. 
I'm with a big guy and I brag about every pound on him, my pet names for him usually include fat-synonymous adjectives; but thats because he loves being big. Calling him "my gigantic man" puts the biggest smile on his face. Whereas for the OP... who considers fat ugly (although he doesn't come out and say it, rather he passively suggests it many times), finding an FFA who compliments him on his size might have the opposite affect he expects and just make him feel worse. 


In conclusion: Don't look for a girl to solve your problems with yourself. Only you can do that. (And even if you find a girl who loves your size and everything I said above all of a sudden doesn't apply... when she leaves you, you'll be even more miserable. Being dependent on someone else to raise your self-esteem is asking for trouble.)


----------



## Catkin (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't feel like I can add anything to this either. It's already been said far better than I could have done.

This guy just makes me feel so sad and angry, really, and it doesn't matter to me if he's a troll or not. I'm angry that he thinks us fatties are inferior, and that he only "deserves" a chubby / fat / whatever-the-hell-he-asked-for girl because he is so "disgusting", and it makes me feel really sad that he can't accept himself, and isn't listening to all the good points made here. 



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Whereas for the OP... who considers fat ugly (although he doesn't come out and say it, rather he passively suggests it many times), finding an FFA who compliments him on his size might have the opposite affect he expects and just make him feel worse.



Yeah, I think so too. I get the feeling he'd look down on the poor FFA, because obviously there's something _wrong_ with her if she can find such a beast attractive. Blah.


----------



## Jane (Dec 2, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Is it Troll Season again? Gosh doesn't it come round quickly? I've barely got the carpet clean since we had the last one!
> 
> Tracey



Obviously, you've discovered how hard it is to good old troll droppings out of a carpet.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jane said:


> Obviously, you've discovered how hard it is to good old troll droppings out of a carpet.



Well, you could just make a carpet out of the troll. Then, everytime it gets dirty, you just bring it outside and beat it.

Voila! A multitude of problems solved in one fell swoop.


----------



## Jane (Dec 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, you could just make a carpet out of the troll. Then, everytime it gets dirty, you just bring it outside and beat it.
> 
> Voila! A multitude of problems solved in one fell swoop.



OMG YOU could be the new "Hints from Heloise" lady.


----------



## ntwp (Dec 2, 2008)

As far as I know none of the FFAs, not even the slightlty-thin, kinda-chubby ones are interested in a self-loathing, not-even-fat guy who has been around the block (if even just because you're trashed) and has such negative vibes.

My suggestion: get a new screen name and be willing to accept yourself without having others tell you you're hot. Come back with that new screen name and introduce yourself and get in on the discussions. 

It would also help to gain 100+ lbs 'cause honey, I don't know where you come from- but where I'm from, you ain't fat at all.


----------



## stefanie (Dec 2, 2008)

ntwp said:


> It would also help to gain 100+ lbs 'cause honey, I don't know where you come from- but where I'm from, you ain't fat at all.



LOL, I can't rep you again, but this is ... perfect. (The screenname said it all, didn't it?)


----------

